

A Slack community for mobile developers - RalfR
http://mobilepolitans.com

======
joeyspn
<\-- Trying to reverse engineer this little signup page? Why not join
grandcentrix and help us building awesome mobile products! -->

I LOL'ed

~~~
RalfR
If at least one person laughed, it was worth the effort! We are at
[https://twitter.com/grandcentrix](https://twitter.com/grandcentrix)

